# Reed Construction Data Launches SmartLead



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

*Reed Construction Data Launches SmartLead*

12/17/2008*NORCROSS, GA -- *Reed Construction Data (www.reedconstructiondata.com), a leading provider of construction information, has announced the launch of SmartLeads, its first construction project lead service that gives users unlimited access to summary-level data on U.S. and Canadian construction projects and the ability to purchase "per project" package options at a low cost.
The initial launch of SmartLeads is available to the U.S. construction market through Reed's new SmartProject News platform. Visitors to the website can register at no cost and immediately search thousands of construction projects by project name, type, stage, material, company or contact. Registrants then have the option to purchase packs of construction projects (SmartLeads), in increments of 10 or 25. Customers will have one year to "activate" the pack of 10 or 25 leads to access full details on the construction projects. In addition, customers may use SmartLeads to download available plans and specifications documents for previously activated projects.
"Professionals in every sector of the construction industry are feeling the effects of the current slump in construction spending and the deepening credit crisis," said Richard Remington, vice president of Product Development, Reed Construction Data. "SmartLeads provides another option for professionals in the construction industry to access the project leads they need to grow their business in a timely and cost-efficient manner."
SmartLeads allows users to save projects with quick access to later track, sort, refine and print. Advanced search options and simple navigation throughout the web site provides a user-friendly experience and allows visitors to quickly search Reed Construction Data's vast database of construction projects.
Visit http://www.reedconstructiondata.com/construction-project-leads/smartleads/ for more information.


----------

